# Trolling Saturday...Nada



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We left my dock at daylight and headed SE at a heading of 150. Lines in at 0615 for 5 hours with nothing. There was allot of broken grass w/no large mats forming. Seas were excellent. We did dead bait some very small chicken dolphin we released, too small.

We dropped the electric reels at 450' and caught a bunch of small tilefish.

On the way in the seas were WSW and a real mess to run back in. So much for the reported south winds.

We stopped at the Paradise hole and it was vacant at 1630 hours. We dropped a few times and managed to catch a 30lb Cobia at the boat with a bottom knocker rig. Time to head in


----------

